# Potguts



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone know were i can get into some??? Any info appriciated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is a tough question! Most people are very reluctant to release such info as some people go in and wipe out the whole colony. Keep in mind that there are special regs on public property beginning on April 1st, I believe.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That is a tough question! Most people are very reluctant to release such info as some people go in and wipe out the whole colony. Keep in mind that there are special regs on public property beginning on April 1st, I believe.


+1 That's privelaged info that takes years to gain.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Keep in mind that there are special regs on public property beginning on April 1st, I believe.


Is there a link to this information? Which proclamation covers them? Thanks in advance.

I mostly hunt them on private, but would not want to get in any trouble on public.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The special regs only apply to Prairie dogs. Locations, well, I will give you some gerneral areas. Go where no one else does. That means more than 1/4 mile from a road. And do us all a big favor and leave the four wheeler on the road. Grassy meadows before the grass gets too tall. That is where you want to go.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Loke said:


> The special regs only apply to Prairie dogs. Locations, well, I will give you some gerneral areas. Go where no one else does. That means more than 1/4 mile from a road. And do us all a big favor and leave the four wheeler on the road. Grassy meadows before the grass gets too tall. That is where you want to go.


+1 on the regs being for prarie dogs. The upland proc says that the season for p-dogs ends April 1 and opens again in june sometime. Now I don't think there is a restriction on Potguts.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Warning: Be careful shooting "potguts". My boy and I were confronted by a DNR CO last year while we were "cleaning up the population" at an undisclosed location. She let us off with a firm warning, she said she could cite us with destruction of wildlife.. :|


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Warning: Be careful shooting "potguts". My boy and I were confronted by a DNR CO last year while we were "cleaning up the population" at an undisclosed location. She let us off with a firm warning, she said she could cite us with destruction of wildlife.. :|


Sounds like another opinion enforcement officer. Ground squirrels are not protected.

Give me a minute and I will find a reference for you.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: Be careful shooting "potguts". My boy and I were confronted by a DNR CO last year while we were "cleaning up the population" at an undisclosed location. She let us off with a firm warning, she said she could cite us with destruction of wildlife.. :|
> ...


Thanks Loke. That's exactly what I was thinking at the time, but I wasnt going to argue with her. She asked if we were going to eat them or skin 'em :lol: . I said neither... that's when she gave us the warning.

I pack ALL proclamations in my truck now, because of her.

I saw the reference in the "Yella-Bellied Marmots" thread.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > sawsman said:
> ...


Wow. I shoot those things whenever I have the chance. But havent ever been given any grief for shooting any. But its been a couple years since I have shot at any


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No worries Bax*. Just remember, if you're shooting them in Duchesne County and you're questioned by the CO, tell _her_ you're eating them and saving the pelts. :roll:

By the way.. the .17 HMR turns them inside out. No need to gut.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> No worries Bax*. Just remember, if you're shooting them in Duchesne County and you're questioned by the CO, tell _her_ you're eating them and saving the pelts. :roll:
> 
> By the way.. the .17 HMR turns them inside out. No need to gut.


The other day my wife said she wanted a mink coat... maybe I'll skin potguts and make her a coat out of them. :lol:

I bet yout .17 HMR made short work of them! 8)

Good grief that CO must have been on a self-rightous kick that day!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> The other day my wife said she wanted a mink coat...


Are you serious??? I can't see Michelle in fur


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Are you serious??? I can't see Michelle in fur


Not at all serious! We always joke that when we are rich and are jerks to everyone that she will wear mink coats everywhere and I will wear a robe in public


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Make it a silk robe, long and flowing. And put just the fingers from one hand in the pocket. Make sure your other hand is free to work your pipe. :lol: 

Sorry for the hi-jack!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

West of Boise ID has an outrageous potgut population. I dare say i saw 25,000 in a single day while i was up there. Next "business" trip i take will be accompanied by a small caliber rifle! :lol: The Birds Of Prey area is off limits but the surrounding area is infested.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> West of Boise ID has an outrageous potgut population. I dare say i saw 25,000 in a single day while i was up there. Next "business" trip i take will be accompanied by a small caliber rifle! :lol: The Birds Of Prey area is off limits but the surrounding area is infested.


My cousins who grew up in this area used to call them "whistle pigs"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I did that "whistle pig" trip about a year or so ago. 700 mile round trip to shoot tiny little ground squirrels. They are not what we ( I ) call whistle pigs around here. I took a .204 and a .223 and I was way over gunned. The perfect rifle for the Idaho whistle pig is a Ruger 10-22. JMHO...............


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Sooo... When are we going?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

sawsman said:


> _*she*_ said she could cite us with destruction of wildlife.. :|


Wonder if there is any correlation with gender there? Just sayin'...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I did that "whistle pig" trip about a year or so ago. 700 mile round trip to shoot tiny little ground squirrels. They are not what we ( I ) call whistle pigs around here. I took a .204 and a .223 and I was way over gunned. The perfect rifle for the Idaho whistle pig is a Ruger 10-22. JMHO...............


I forgot to mention . In Idaho you're suppose to purchase some kind of a habitat type permit. :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":20lgwwd3]I did that "whistle pig" trip about a year or so ago. 700 mile round trip to shoot tiny little ground squirrels. They are not what we ( I ) call whistle pigs around here. I took a .204 and a .223 and I was way over gunned. The perfect rifle for the Idaho whistle pig is a Ruger 10-22. JMHO...............


I forgot to mention . In Idaho you're suppose to purchase some kind of a habitat type permit. :roll:[/quote:20lgwwd3]
It is called a Non-Game Gun permit and it is like $16. You have to watch the effective dates though, they are weird.


----------

